# From the paddock to riders club in 2 weeks!



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

As some of you may know I'm planning to take my 6yo mare out to riders club for the first time. She's been sitting in a paddock for 4 months because I haven't had time to work her and my older mare who I'm hunting. The plan is 20 sessions in 14 days. 

Session 1

Worked on some float loading for an hour and a half. 

We'd done a little bit previously shes been floated twice,once chased on with a broom as a yearling. 

There was a bit of resistance but took it nice and slow and she calmly stepped in, she was delighted to find the the hay bag too! 

Got her in a few times but she kept wandering out again, not rushing just walking straight through the carrot stick tapping. I upped the anty a bit and when she next came out gave her a good hard crack she went back in. She went to back out again and at the tap walked back in. 

That fine line between taking it easy and making her listen!

Then was able to step out the float and grab the breaching door. She tried to back out a few times while I was fiddling but a few more taps on the bum fixed it. 

Took her for a drive around the driveway, not helped by the other horses screamed at her. 

Realized that she was the smaller horse so I'd have to load her into the other bay, started all over again. 

Lots of in, stand, close and open doors, stand some more then back out and repeat. After about 15 mins she got the point and it was only a case of sending her in and she self loaded!

Popped her in with the other mare going and was able to load an offload both with no dramas. 

I did have a very good reminder to not hang onto her head as I loaded her! That caused some issues in the beginning. 

Really happy with how she went though.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

*Session 2*

This was only going to be a short session on the ground as I had to be somewhere. 

Took her into my arena and ran through some basic yeilds, then started lunging / circling. The day before she was a goober and forgot how to canter apparently she could walk/ trot/ or gallop. 

This session though she was picture perfect cantering over jumps then back to a nice plodding walk. Had a spook at the boogey man but just jumped a little. 

Ended up getting on she was going that well. 

I ride her in a halter.

She was a bit figety while I mounted and took a couple of flexes to either side to get her thinking. She was a bit fresh so I kept it to a walk with lots of turns / figure 8s/ circles. She wasn't doing so well with the standing still but that's forgivable, for now:?

Only rode for about 15 mins she's felt better but I was forgiving seems she hadn't been worked. 

There were a couple moments where she wanted to break into trot but circled her down and was all good.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

*Session 3 day 2*

Had another float loading session to start with, she was a bit hesitant stepping in the first time. From the 3rd time she was self loading popped her in and out about 3 times and left it there.

Neatened up her mane slightly, it was a mess! Dreadlocks and wind knots. Popped a tail bandage on a couple of times and let her go. 

Rode my other mare and had planned to catch Ella again and ride but was exhausted!


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

*Session 4 day 3*

Another quick float loading session. There was no hesitation this time. Straight on and munching hay for a good 10mins. 

Pulled her off and got her groomed and saddled. 

Ran through some yeilds, a bit of resistance to the forequarter yeild but soon fixed that. 

Popped her on the line and sent her over the jumps. 
First couple of times she rushed them and rushed landing but after that she cantered nicely over the jumps including the big on.
She came back to a nice slow walked and I hopped on.

Not as much fidgeting as I got on and stood reasonably well while I sorted myself. 

She was resistant at first but some small turns fixed that nd she strides nicely around the arena at walk. Seroentines, circles and zig zags as well as folloowing the fence.

Boogey man attacked at one point she shot forward into a few trot strides. Emergency stop and walk on. 

It was dusk and I'm not sure if that contributed but there was something she was nervous about along one side, she listened was just a little tense but settled nicely. 

I was thinking about trotting her but she just wasn't quite focused enough. 

Rode for about an hour before hopping off.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

*Pics*


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

*Session 5 day 4*

I love my horse!

It was blowing an absolute gale yesterday, as many of you can understand I was slightly nervy about getting on the youngster whose barely been ridden in months in evil wind!

Obviously started with A LOT off groundwork. The slightly unnerving corner of the arena (the one with all the trees) was scary again but this time REALLY SCARY. So all our groundwork was done in this corner. Even just at a walk on the line she was jumpy so we did lots of walk trot and I tested her at canter / gallop. She wasn't completely quiet but was coping although jittery. 

After much thinking I decided I would get on. I moved the mounting block out of the scary corner and she was pretty good. Still fidgety getting on though. I'm trying to avoid too much bouncing in the stirrup as I think that might be part of the issue. 

Got on, emergency stop to each side a few times and a nice rub on the head. We moved off at work. To begin with I avoided the scary corner, figured I'd settle her before making her jumpy! 

She did so well! Remember gale force winds. Had a few slight jumpy moments but just a step to the side. We did get attacked by a fairy (those little seed things) she pulled a vey funny face at that.

I decided I'd try the trot. She did well the first trot, slow trot half way up the side of the arena. She came back nicely to walk. 
Second trot not as great on a 20m circle she sped up a bit too much then was a bit resistant to come back, ahh the emergency stop! She complained a bit about the pressure on her nose so started tossing her head around a quick bop with the rope stopped it. It's how I'd deal with it in hand and it translates well. 

The next trot went a lot better and we maintained it for a few Laps with changes of diagonal and circles. I was happy with that so stopped her for a min then walked another lap and hopped off. 

All in gale force winds! I love my horse 



The scary corner



Almost square



Sleepy


----------

